# Check out the video



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

on Neil site.

http://neilsforum.marsh-tackle.co.u...rt=0&rid=0&S=e814b3ae5de4801df27055b856fc0d1c

http://neilsforum.marsh-tackle.co.u...rt=0&rid=0&S=e814b3ae5de4801df27055b856fc0d1c

http://neilsforum.marsh-tackle.co.u...rt=0&rid=0&S=e814b3ae5de4801df27055b856fc0d1c


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweet Video


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

very well done,,makin me real jealous


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW, really nice links Orest - I've now got another forum to watch and have subscribed to "YouTube" (whatever THAT is!)

That is some fantastic stuff! 

Thanks for sharing

(of course now, I want background music for my casting!)


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

273 meters...WOW

63 years old nd still throwing over 200 Meters... 

Great clips.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Uhhhh Ummm Dayummmm*

Can i cast anything like that with a spinning reel, or am I gonna have to break out the calcutta I got a year ago and spend lots of time practicing?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

sniper said:


> Can i cast anything like that with a spinning reel, or am I gonna have to break out the calcutta I got a year ago and spend lots of time practicing?


Ask Sgt. Slough.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

sniper said:


> Can i cast anything like that with a spinning reel, or am I gonna have to break out the calcutta I got a year ago and spend lots of time practicing?


The basic technique is the same for either Conv or spinning gear. Now the spinning gear that St Slough uses is a bit more specialized than the off the shelf spinning gear that most people have.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

sniper said:


> Can i cast anything like that with a spinning reel, or am I gonna have to break out the calcutta I got a year ago and spend lots of time practicing?





RoryGoggin said:


> Ask Sgt. Slough.


Haaaa!!!! That's right Rory, ask me , I'll tell 'em till it hurts!    

Sniper, It's an running joke here (and on other boards) that am of the strong and freely shared  opinion that a distance engineered spinner set-up gives up nothing to conventionals for practical fishing applications. 

Conventionals win on the casting court, casting bare sinkers and where spinners are forced to use mono. If braid was allowed there would be many more AAA and Master class casters rising up the ranks with spinners. *

So, the answer to your question comes with a big _"BUT"_ . . . Like anything else, it all comes down to the right equipment. Like Digger said, you won't be reaching those distances with a PennSS or Daiwa BG.

Modern spinning reels engineered for distance (long shallow spool, braid friendly wrapping and BB line roller) give nothing away to conventionals in practical fishing applications. In theory, conventionals have an edge over spinners but as often seen, practical application often frustrates the most highly regarded theory. (when that occurs, the "theory" is then relegated to the realm of "_old wives tale_."   ) 

In the real world, when dealing with less than ideal environmental conditions and large, air resistant baits, spinners will give you more effective time fishing (shorter learning curve and no backlashes to pick out). As far as strength goes, these spinning reel's drags are often 3 times the strength of the typical small and mid sized conventionals used in the East coast surf. One would need to be using an offshore lever drag big game reel to match the 30+ lbs of drag these spinners are capable of exerting before lockup. 

Last year I read with interest the threads here on P&S about *XPIERRAT'S CHARLOTTE CAST-A-MUCK* and tried to copy the rig and bait (first picture below is mine, Cast-A-Muck's rig shown in link) and gave it a go. My long-cast Daiwa spinner on a custom 1569 put it out over 400ft. 

With a clip down short pulley rig 30-40 feet can be added to the drum rig's distance. 2nd pic is the rig I used in the Sportcast Fisherman's Casting Tournament, sim-bait was a 6in SassyShad with the paddle cut off. (402 ft into a headwind on court, 440 out of bounds  )









-------------- 










--------------------


* Just for argument's sake, my best competition cast on the court using mono and 150 gram sinker is 616.5 OTG. I had a great day casting with Tommy Farmer in Wilmington in June, I was using my fishing set-up (20lb/65lb braid, Allstar 1507 w/lowriders) did 657 feet OTG with a 150gm.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Forgot to put in my previous post . . . 

This is the Youtube page for our US Champion and P&S regular Tommy Farmer. He has some nice footage of his practice sessions and from the Primo comp. The first caster in Tommy's Primo video is Danny Moeskops, world record holder in all sinker weights. . . Big guy with a very different stance and incredible speed.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=TommyCCP

On youtube try searching for "OTG" or "pendulum" etc. . . note the keywords for videos you like and click on that word, should give all related files with that keyword also. 

Tons of casting videos from all over the world! Keep and eye out for "Pugnax" (from Italy, a real character  ) and "Keith White" from the UK .


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Hmmm*

Ok, quite a bit to think about. I have no intentions of competing anywhere. I just want to get the most out of some plain ole off da shelf gear, without breaking anything, including my back. lol. Here's what I've got: okuma solaris 12', 3-8oz, w/okuma EB65 reel....OMCP11SS, 5-10 oz, w/ shimano 4500B baitrunner......OMCP12SS 6-12 oz, w/ okuma EB65......OM12SC 6-12 oz, w/ calcutta 700S.....OM11SS 5-10 oz, w/ okuma coranado CD90.....whew. All of them with 30lb pp and 50lb shock leader...except for the calcutta. I guess what I'm tryna figure out is...what will I need to change in order cast 8-n-bait without breaking anything when I go to AI this monday( using that OTG style). It looks soooo dang powerful.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Just hang out here*

This is the most technichal and informative distance casting forum out there
http://www.myfishcasting.org/casting_forum/viewforum.php?f=1


----------

